
Trump reveals that he is taking hydroxychloroquine in case he gets virus - atian
https://apnews.com/0fbe485717c9a74e6d6c48aee7d208ae
======
jakeogh
Analysis of all available papers:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1545C_dJWMIAgqeLEsfo2U8Kq...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1545C_dJWMIAgqeLEsfo2U8Kq5WprDuARXrJl6N1aDjY/edit)

------
echlebek
If I was Trump's doctor, and he asked me for hydroxychloroquine, I would give
him a placebo.

~~~
rsynnott
The only proper thing for the doctor is to say no. Prescribing it or giving a
placebo would be unethical. This actually leads me to suspect that he’s just
lying; it’s hard to see how the doctor involved could avoid repercussions,
even if it didn’t blind him or give him a heart attack.

